# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch mua sắm tại Thái Lan

## vaetravel

Kinh nghiệm du lịch mua sắm tại Thái Lan
Bangkok  là một trong những trung tâm mua sắm hàng đầu tại Châu Á, chính vì thế  du khách khi đã đến Bangkok một lần không thể không mua sắm thậm chí  nhiều du khách còn sắp xếp mua sắm thành mục chính trong kế hoạch chuyến  đi của mình.

Thế nhưng đi Bangkok thì nên mua những gì? Dưới đây  là tổng hợp của Tùng Lâm về những sản phẩm mà du khách có thể mua khi  đi du lịch Bangkok.
Dầu massage

Có hàng trăm loại dầu dành cho  massage và mỗi loại như vậy lại có một mùi hương khác nhau. Mua dầu  massage để tặng người thân hay cho chính bản thân mình là việc mà rất  nhiều du khách làm khi đến Bngkok. Giá thành của các loại dầu massage  được bán tại Bangkok cũng tương đối rẻ (dao động từ 2-5usd/5 lọ).

Các sản phẩm lụa tơ tằm

Cũng  giống như Campuchia, các sản phẩm lụa tơ tằm tại Thái Lan rất được du  khách quốc tế yêu thích. Bạn có thể tìm thấy các sản phẩm được làm từ  lụa ở khắp mọi nơi tại Bangkok, tuy nhiên hãy cẩn thận với những sản  phẩm giả. Bạn có thể chọn những thưởng thiệu nổi tiếng về lụa như Jim  Thompson Silk hoặc các trung tâm mua sắm uy tín để mua. Các sản phẩm làm  từ lụa tơ tằm có thể kể đến như: khăn quàng cổ, vải lụa,...

Đồ cổ
Thái  Lan luôn là địa điểm hấp dẫn đối với dân chơi đồ cổ trên toàn thế giới.  Tuy nhiên pháp luật Thái Lan quy định rất nghiêm về việc buôn bán các  sản phẩm đồ cổ ra nước ngoài vì vậy khả năng bạn mang được một món đồ cổ  ra khỏi Thái Lan là một điều không dễ dàng. Cần tìm hiểu kỹ các thông  tin khi mua đồ cổ tại Thái Lan và cần chọn những nhà mô giới uy tín để  mua. Tuy nhiên bạn vẫn có thể mua được những sản phẩm nhái hoặc giả cổ  rất tinh xảo.

Đồ bạc (Silver)

Lúc Tùng Lâm hỏi một người  bạn người Thái Lan về chuyện mua quà để tặng cho người thân thì được  khuyên là nên mua đồ bạc. Bạn có thể tìm thấy các sản phẩm làm từ bạc ở  tất cả các điểm mua sắm tại Bangkok hay tại Thái Lan. Các sản phẩm bạc  thường không phải là bạc 100% mà là bạc đã được pha chế thành hợp kim.
ác  sản phẩm được làm từ bạc được bày bán tại Bangkok có thể kể đến: đồ  trang sức làm bằng bạc (vòng đeo tay, vòng đeo cổ,...), đồ trang trí, đồ  nội thất, bát khất thực của các nhà sư (Baan Baht),...

Hàng hiệu

Đến  Bangkok, du khách có thể tìm thấy các nhãn hiệu trên toàn cầu được bày  bán tại các cửa hàng thời trang hàng đầu của thành phố và các hiệu áo  quần thời trang nhất có đủ các loại hàng hóa cho lối sống xa xỉ, cùng  với hiệu sách, quán ăn dành cho khách sành điệu và những địa điểm hấp  dẫn đặc biệt khác.
Các trung tâm sang trọng được ưa chuộng là Central  World, Siam Paragon, Siam Discovery, The Emporium, Central Chidlom,  Gaysorn Bangkok và Erawan Bangkok.
Tháng 5 đến tháng 8 hàng năm là  thời điểm bán hàng diêu khuyến mãi (Amazing Thailand Grand Sales) tại  các điểm mua sắm tại Thái Lan (chủ yếu là ở Bangkok) do Tổng cục du lịch  Thái Lan phối hợp với các bên liên quan tổ chức.
Các sản phẩm được du khách chọn mua nhiều thường là áo quần, nữ trang, đồ da, túi xách, giày hàng hiệu,...

Mua đồ Thái
Người  Việt ta có xu hướng thích dùng đồ do Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Thái Lan sản  xuất vì vậy sẽ không quá lạ lẫm nếu khi đến Bangkok nhiều du khách Việt  Nam tìm mua cho bằng được những sản phẩm made in Thailand. Các sản phẩm  thường được tìm mua là: áo quần, giày dép, ba lô, đồ điện tử,...

 Chuơng trình giám giá từ 500.000 – 550.000/khách  đối với Tour Thái  Lan: 5 ngày 4 đêm
Khởi hành ngày 17,25/10/2012
+ Giảm 500.000/khách khi đăng kí trực tiếp tại công ty
+ Giảm 550.000/khách khi đăng kí từ 5 người trở lên
+ Miễn phí massage cổ truyền Thái Lan
+ Miễn phí ăn buffet tại nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng cao nhất Pattaya - Thái Lan
Qùa tặng đi kèm trong chương trình: Nón, bìa da hộ chiếu, ba lô + thẻ ưu đãi của Việt Á ÂU
Liên hệ đặt tour : Công ty  du lịch Việt Á Âu 
Điện thoại:  08 35512215-17-18,
01665 064 002, 0919 328 800 ( Nhung)
“VIỆT Á ÂU – NƠI QUÝ KHÁCH GỬI TRỌN NIỀM TIN “

----------


## hcpro

cám ơn bạn đã chia sẻ kng, hihi

----------

